# [W] Vintage Eldar Vehicles



## Nigel (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello!
I'm looking for:

Armorcast: Falcon, Mk1.
Epicast: Hawk & Scorpion.
Forgeworld: Deathstalker & Doomweaver.
Deep Strike Miniatures: Alien Tank Hunter.
Monolith: Eldar APC.

If you are unsure of what you have, check this page:
http://www.collecting-citadel-miniatures.com/wiki/index.php/Resin_Vehicles_&_Titans

I'm a member of CCM, based in the US, but will gladly do business overseas.
Feel free to pm me with questions or quotes.
Thanks,
Nigel


----------

